# For cabby



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was looking at your sig and I thought it's a bit shit with those boring brushes I used. So, I decided I would make you a nice one with my new brushes. It isn't bad but it looks kind of funny. You see I started off cutting the right side but then I got lazy and used the eraser for the rest. Unless I told you, you probably wouldn't think too much of it. It's better than the current one anyway.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow nice, how do you make it so good like that!

I think the name needs to be a bit bigger, but besides thsat its perfect..

Do you use photoshop?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, homes. Yes, I do use photoshop. Most things I do I have learnt from tutorials, my second cousin and just from practise. Usually with the tutorials, I will just snatch the little tricks I like that different people use.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Where can i find these tutorials? Google?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

No. Not on google. I can get you tuts. I'll get you a couple right now. 

*First tutorial.*

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/5638/untitled27ut.gif
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/9698/untitled15if.gif

*Second tutorial.*

ImageShack - Hosting :: stocktutenglishjj1.png

*Third tutorial.*

~ Full Signature Tutorial by Senthrax ~ - :: Delta-Visions Forums ::

Good brushes are important too. 

http://search.deviantart.com/?secti...+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5&q=Abstract+Brushes
Browsing Abstract on deviantART
deviantART Search: vector brushes

And, for fonts - Use this site.

Download fonts | dafont.com

If you need *any* help, just ask me. The more graphics guys we have here the better. So, if I can help you become good, that's awesome for me.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Kk thanks. So these are for wich photohop?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

7 and up, I think. The fonts should work with any. Make sure you extract the fonts you download to your Font folder in WINDOWS. Do you know how to load brushes?


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay, how do i extract the font to the font folder?

I found the folder...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, you right click on the extracted folders and you then click on Extract File...... You then pick the location and extract them to that location.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its not bad...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Very well done Ash. I like the effects and BG. Nice.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

its the same thing just with a bunch of brightness too it


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I re-cut the image, I used different brushes, a different font, different font effects, and the gradient. It is still quite similar. It isn't fantastic. That picture is off the Nick Diaz website, off of their banner. So it already has effects done to it. That's why the eyes are so dark. I wanted to try and make them not dark. 

For all you graphics guys, check out the tuts I posted and the brushes too. We should make up a big Resource thread.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> its the same thing just with a bunch of brightness too it


NIIIIIIICE analysis JawS. 

Man....I can tell with that garbage assesment, that your just a PhotoShop GENIUS. Your participation was vital to this thread. 

Getta outta here with that crap. :thumbsdown: 

Ash, nice work bud. I like the updates...it shows that you tried to improve on the initial piece. Keep working bud.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I re-cut the image, I used different brushes, a different font, different font effects, and the gradient. It is still quite similar. It isn't fantastic. That picture is off the Nick Diaz website, off of their banner. So it already has effects done to it. That's why the eyes are so dark. I wanted to try and make them not dark.
> 
> For all you graphics guys, check out the tuts I posted and the brushes too. We should make up a big Resource thread.


Where did you post these man? I'd like to see them. I am going to make some simple tuts for people just starting out.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Previous page.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Snap I didn't see this till' now. Thanks dude:thumbsup: I'm gonna switch it up right now. I'll hook you up with sum points as well


----------

